# A golden retriever that needs you...



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I voted!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't Champ's owner a member here?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

just voted too


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Are you champ's owner?


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

I LOVED the bit on the video with the multiple toys being thrown around Champ's feet:"leave it....leave it......leave it..." He was SOOOOO good! that and the 10 pieces of cheese on his snout.. and he was per-fect-ly still. 
Cracked me up!


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

I voted...again


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Are you champ's owner?


I am Champ's owner :wavey: I didn't see this post until today...thanks guys!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Just Voted ... 
Eventhough Champ Makes MY Dogs Look Real Bad !!! 
LOL !!!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I voted, by the way I love the wave trick, he's a sweet dog.


----------



## waitingforbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I want to be able to teach my girl all those tricks. So cute.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

*Voted... good luck taking it home Champ!*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Voted again, he is so good, love it!


----------

